# Which shotgun



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I decided I better put my "New shotgun" post to a poll to determine which "$400 or under" multi-season shotgun to buy. Oh, and visit my "New shotgun" post to see why I don't have the remington 870 as an option :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You didnt have a Remington 870 on there, so I voted for the Nova. Both are good shotguns


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Browning BPS or are you just listing the ****ty pumps you can find at wal-mart?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Can't go wrong the Benelli.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Remington 870


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You got the best advise you'll get in your other thread - handle them all and get the one that fits you the best. While a vote may be interesting and all - none of us know which gun will feel the best in your hands. Go to Scheels and spend an hour holding, shouldering, and handling each gun in your price range. You can do it there without the sales guys acting annoyed that you want to check out a gun. See what you like best and go for it. 

Last bit of advise I'll offer up - choosing NOT to get an 870 just because everyone has one, is just as foolish as choosing to get one because everyone has one. I don't care what anyone else thinks of the guns I carry. I don't carry them for status, approval of others, or anyone else. I carry them for me. And that is all that matters. If that means I have the most common gun ever sold, or the most obscure, the most important thing is that I like it, and it suits my individual needs.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> You got the best advise you'll get in your other thread - handle them all and get the one that fits you the best. While a vote may be interesting and all - none of us know which gun will feel the best in your hands. Go to Scheels and spend an hour holding, shouldering, and handling each gun in your price range. You can do it there without the sales guys acting annoyed that you want to check out a gun. See what you like best and go for it.
> 
> Last bit of advise I'll offer up - choosing NOT to get an 870 just because everyone has one, is just as foolish as choosing to get one because everyone has one. I don't care what anyone else thinks of the guns I carry. I don't carry them for status, approval of others, or anyone else. I carry them for me. And that is all that matters. If that means I have the most common gun ever sold, or the most obscure, the most important thing is that I like it, and it suits my individual needs.


Those are good points. By creating a pole on the subject, I just thought I'd see what people think are the best functioning, most versatile gun in this price range is. And while I agree that my 870 dismissal is a bit childish, you state that you carry your guns for yourself. That's what I want. I want to own a shotgun that me myself will be happy with. If that means knowing I own the same gun as one of my idols, so be it. Or one that a major outdoor magazine gave a thumbs up too, or one that I think just looks cool...I will be able to always cherish it in some regard.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

+1 on what Garyfish wrote! That said and since you are asking I voted for the Winchester SXP simply because I have carried a Winchester 1300 for many years and I like the position of the safety on the front of the trigger housing. I think it is a little faster to take the safety off then continue on back to the trigger rather than taking the safety off and having to mover your trigger finger back forward to the trigger. There are not many guns that have the safety in that position. But I admit it is just what I am used to.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get the SXP...... and if anyone wants a Remington 870 Super Mag in excellent condition, I have one I will sell with the factory modified and Carlson modified choke tube. Also, if anyone wants a Charles Daly shotgun, there is one at the bottom of Ogden Bay unit 1.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

870 Express.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

870 super mag


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

i purchased a Nova back in circa 2004 2005, I have used it pretty heavily and it shoots great. I havent had a lick of trouble with it. it is light weight and I dont get tired of lugging it around for hours on end. It does raddle a bit but thats just the nova design. After I got mine, a few friends ended up getting one as well. Putting their 870's away. When I bount mine it was under 300$ but they have gone up a bit since I bought mine. With all that said, youve narrowed down your selection, now if you buy one without holding a few to feel the fit, then you are being foolish. GO to Scheels as was mentioned, they are the best in customer service as far as Im concerned> They will help you get the right gun for you, you have a short list and reccomendations, now go put them to use.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You got the best advise you'll get in your other thread - handle them all and get the one that fits you the best. While a vote may be interesting and all - none of us know which gun will feel the best in your hands. Go to Scheels and spend an hour holding, shouldering, and handling each gun in your price range. You can do it there without the sales guys acting annoyed that you want to check out a gun. See what you like best and go for it.
> 
> Last bit of advise I'll offer up - choosing NOT to get an 870 just because everyone has one, is just as foolish as choosing to get one because everyone has one. I don't care what anyone else thinks of the guns I carry. I don't carry them for status, approval of others, or anyone else. I carry them for me. And that is all that matters. If that means I have the most common gun ever sold, or the most obscure, the most important thing is that I like it, and it suits my individual needs.


Well said! When I picked out my pump I did just what Gary says, the 870 felt way better than the Benelli and my number one shotgun is a Benelli. Just what fit me and felt best.


----------

